#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Hardware >  >  How to choose & buy the best laptop??????

## Wondergirl

Laptops offer brilliant portability ,but less flexibility than the desktop once.i decide to buy a new laptop for my studies & my job .but i just decide upon budget (75000/=) and i can't determined to choose for best brand laptop .guys !!!

Could you help me Which is best brand laptop & it specification

----------

